# rothwell pets missing from facebook



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

like tom says too much mention of prices, they should have done what everyone else does, "looking for new postcodes" and/or that little blue ✈ icon.

rgds
ed


----------



## KittyWiggles (9 mo ago)

I noticed this too. They don't have their own website do they? Frustrating cos I'd bookmarked them for having a good selection


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Yes, I noticed this the other day and they have left facebook, but are still very much active. The owners are on facebook themselves, so may reply if you raise a post somewhere popular (Like the donny group). No idea why they left though.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I believe some shops got their pages closed down due to the no animal sales on fb rule. It may have been the same case for them


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

.


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope they will keep a website...


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

They advertise on preloved


----------

